# Went to Morrison Springs Today



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

The gulf hasn't been cooperating,so I took somestudents to Morrison Springs today to finish up their dives. It was my first time back since they re-did the place. We went to Vortex yesterday, butI won't ever goback to Vortex unless Ihave to. Morrison was absolutely gorgeous -- crystal clear water surrounded by moss coveredcypress trees -- made me think I had stepped back in time. We got there about 9 a.m. and there was one car in the parking lot. I thought the place was closeddown because the car gate was locked, but then I saw the small gate was open, so we walked down to the water. The one car happened to bea young womanwho had stopped by to do some snorkeling and was leaving. I couldn't help wondering what a lone female was doing snorkeling all aloneat such a remote location, but by the time we had walked back to the truck, seveal Pensacola divers were starting to show up. Since Pensacola divers are nothing if not paragons of virtue,the lady would have been safe even if we hadn't shown up. 

Morrison'swater was crystal clear and the facilitiestop notch. The only draw back was that with the car gate closed, we had to hump our gear in, and it's about a 500 yard hike from the outer parking lot. When we got into our gear at thethe platform, I got my students todo a Giant Stride off the platform (which you really can't do at Vortex) and then we explored thecypress roots in five or sixfeet of water for afew minutes beforeheading out tothe spring basin and the cave opening. There's a giant cypress log that sits across the basin, and of course we had to sit on itand look down into the cave opening. 

Maybe it's just because I haven't been there in a long time, but I thought thebasin and cave opening were much more beautiful than Vortex. Of course my students, after I told them not to,rolled around on the bottomand kicked up a billowing cloud ofslit. Fortunately, because thespring pumps out a lot of water, there's a slight current running down the river, and the slit clears out fairly quickly. Istill made my studentsfrog-kick the entire second dive. By the time we were finishing up, the place was loaded with familiar Pensacola divers and local kids swimming. The kids were climbing a 150' tall cypress tree and doing back flipsinto the spring, whiletheRedneck Navy(a bunch of jon-boats with rebel flags flying) was tied up outside of the dive area and having a party. 

It was a great day and almost worth thehour and a half drive over. If you haven't been there since it re-opened, it is worth the effort -- especially if the gulf's blown out.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

One day I'll take a dive class... With the wife paying school dues, and everything else... It's hard to do anything right now..


----------



## NATER (Jan 31, 2009)

Have to agree, the water was mostly clear (other than the silt kicked up by a few new divers). Had not dove the springs there, but planning to go back now that I have seen how beautiful it was. I say definately worth the drive. To me both spring are just kind of like big holes, not much to see...however, what you do see makes it worth every moment:takephoto. On that note, Rich if you are need of a dive buddy or so called "assistant" let me know.:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx for the report rich! Lookin forward to gettin out htere now that they been rejuvinated


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Roger that, Whaler. Looks like the Gulf will still bemarginal by the end of the week, so we'll probably be making the trec over to Morrison's unlessthe river floods it out again.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

It's beautiful, Clay. If you're not doing anything next week, tag along with us. It's not to bad if you car pool and split the gas.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Right now, it's about as cheap as it will ever be -- $149 at MBT. The price is supposed to go back to $199 soon. Let me know ifI can answer any questions for you.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Great description of the day and the newly remodelled site. It was my first dive of the year, and first time I'd seen Morrison since they completed the work. 

The walkway over the water takes up less room than I thought it would because it is tucked in pretty tight on the left side. Rinse stations are set up in at least a few areas, and there are plenty of stations set up so that you can setup/disassemble gear. The character of the site has changed, from completely having the feeling of walking back in time, to now seeing some modern conveniences -but it is nice to have a bathroom / changing area.

I've seen Morrison packed w/ divers, but it was just two groupsfrom MBT for a good while. With the weather not cooperating, I was surprised there weren't more divers in the water there. 

Thought I was going to see Darwin in action. A few of those kids climbed up HIGH in the rope swing tree before jumping into 8ft of water. I think they felt safe doing it knowingthe ******* navyhad the area secured.:banghead

Rich and his class left before the vehicle gate was opened. Not sure why it was closed earlier on, and sure didn't appreciate humping my gear all the way down there, but it was worth it to finally get to blow bubbles.


----------

